# Inversion touches clavier MacAlly iKeySlim



## LedZeFred (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai le clavier MacAlly iKeySlim, et j'en suis trés content, mais il confond les touches <> avec @# 

Dans les préférences système, claviers, un assistant se lance, me propose de tapper une touche >, je suis obligé d'inverser (je tappe @) c'est ok, mais si je redémarre, c'est perdu !

-Pas de drivers pour ce clavier chez Macally seulement pour os9

-Une idée ?


----------



## gile (14 Août 2006)

J'ai le même problème avec un clavier Macally ikey depuis que j'ai fait la mise-à-jour en 10.4.6 (je ne sais pas si le problème persiste avec la 10.4.7 n'ayant pas fait la maj).
Dans les Préférences système > Clavier et souris > Changer type de clavier tu n'es pas obligé d'inverser les touches si tu choisis ANSI comme type de clavier mais ça ne résoud pas le fait qu'il faut refaire la manip après chaque redémarrage !


----------



## LedZeFred (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour gile,
Bienvenue au club des claviers Macally  
avec la version 10.4.7 c'est la même chose, il doit exister un truc pour modifier ça mais quoi ?


----------



## gile (14 Septembre 2006)

Y'a peu de technicien-ne-s &#224; Apple Expo mais il y en avait un sur le stand MacAlly... Pour r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me il faut virer le fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences du clavier ' com.apple.keyboardtype.plist ' apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;branch&#233; le clavier puis faire red&#233;marrer l'unit&#233; centrale (et rebrancher le clavier). Ce qui doit recr&#233;er un nouveau fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences. Je peux pas v&#233;rifier sur ma configuration &#233;tant en vadrouille. Tu peux dire si &#231;a marche pour toi ?


----------



## LedZeFred (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour le renseignement, c'est un peu ce que j'avais déja fait, virer les prefs, redémarer puis aller dans "clavier & souris" puis changer type de clavier, et ça marche maintenant


----------



## jcmilliez (14 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'acheter le nouveau clavier Apple et j'ai aussi ce problème d'inversion de touche < et @
Quand je vais dans les fichiers système, je n'ai pas celui qui est appelé com.apple.keyboardtype.plist
 Je suis sur Power PC mais j'ai essayé aussi sur Macbook intel et c'est la même chose
Help???


----------



## apenspel (15 Septembre 2007)

Salut et bienvenue.
Tu dis avoir achet&#233; le nouveau clavier Apple, mais ce sujet concerne un clavier MacAlly iKey Slim. Es-tu s&#251;r de devoir intervenir dans ce sujet ?
Sur un MacBook, pas de clavier MacAlly non plus, je me trompe ? MacAlly est une marque de clavier, comme Logitech, par exemple. Ce n'est pas Apple le constructeur.
On s'est bien compris ?


----------



## jcmilliez (15 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;  si je me suis tromp&#233; de forum... J'ai achet&#233; un clavier plat couleur acier bross&#233; en vente actuellement &#224; la Fnac (entre autres) 
Il y a bien la pomme en logo sur l'emballage. Je pensais que c'&#233;tait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que celui expos&#233; ici, &#224; savoir l'inversion sur ce clavier de < et de @
Probl&#232;me que j'ai toujours. Je pensais que cela pouvait se r&#233;soudre de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on.


----------



## apenspel (15 Septembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas le même sujet, non.
Ton problème se résout en allant sur le site de Apple télécharger la Mise à jour pour ce clavier.

C'était donc le bon forum (périphériques) mais pas le bon sujet.


----------



## KIsskissByeBye (28 Octobre 2008)

gile a dit:


> Y'a peu de technicien-ne-s à Apple Expo mais il y en avait un sur le stand MacAlly... Pour résoudre le problème il faut virer le fichier de préférences du clavier ' com.apple.keyboardtype.plist ' après avoir débranché le clavier puis faire redémarrer l'unité centrale (et rebrancher le clavier). Ce qui doit recréer un nouveau fichier de préférences. Je peux pas vérifier sur ma configuration étant en vadrouille. Tu peux dire si ça marche pour toi ?




-------------

j'avais le meme probleme inversion de touches + bloquage souris quand j'avais trop d'applications ouvertes ....

Merci GILE  pour l'info ...

j'avais cherché des drivers plus recent sans succès ...

ça marche impeccable chez moi ....


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2011)

Tiens, je déterre ce vieux topic qui m'a permis de faire reconnaitre mon clavier Macally dès le boot par Snow Leopard. Avant il fallait toujours le débrancher une première fois pour qu'il soit reconnu&#8230;
Donc, j'ai :
débranché le clavier, branché la souris.
Viré le fichier "com.apple.KeyboardViewer.plist" de ~/bibliothèque/préférences 
redémarré
branché le clavier

et ça marche ! (Bon, il confond toujours les touches @ et <, mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je m'y suis habitué  )

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, il confond toujours les touches @ et <, mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je m'y suis habitué



Ben en principe, quand tu branches un nouveau clavier (non Apple) sur un Mac, il te demande d'appuyer sur la touche à droite du "maj" de gauche, c'est précisément pour savoir si cette touche est "<" ou "@". 

Les anciens claviers (AZERTY) de Mac et ceux plus récents de Macally (ou du moins, une partie d'entre eux) utilis(ai)ent en effet la disposition inversée de ces deux touches.


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en principe, quand tu branches un nouveau clavier (non Apple) sur un Mac, il te demande d'appuyer sur la touche à droite du "maj" de gauche, c'est précisément pour savoir si cette touche est "<" ou "@".
> 
> Les anciens claviers (AZERTY) de Mac et ceux plus récents de Macally (ou du moins, une partie d'entre eux) utilis(ai)ent en effet la disposition inversée de ces deux touches.



Ben, en fait avec SL ce n'est plus le cas.
On n'a plus cette possibilité, ni en ouvrant préférences système/clavier, ni en branchant un clavier non Apple


----------

